
SEO for Software Companies - duck
http://www.kalzumeus.com/2010/07/17/seo-for-software-companies/
======
patio11
HN has seen this once already duck, but thanks anyhow.

I'm giving this again in Tokyo in two weeks, at twice the length (cutting it
to 25 minutes was _hard_ ). If you've got someone you want covered, feel free
to leave a comment.

~~~
DenisM
And I missed the previous submission. How nice to see it now!

